# Kleinere Welse zubereiten...



## bassking (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Folgende Situation: unser kleiner Vereinssee ist vor etlichen
Jahren mit Welsen besetzt worden- das Problem liegt nun darin, dass der See sowohl von der Größe als auch von der Fischzusammensetzung eigentlich gar keinen Wallerbesatz vertragen hätte...

Gerade die Waller haben sich explosionsartig vermehrt- ein Freund hatte eines Abends einmal 7 Stück als "Beifang" auf Aal- alles Kleine bis 50cm...

Der Verein hat somit beschlossen, das Welsschonmaß auf 50cm. zu setzen und hat ein striktes Entnahmegebot beschlossen.

Pro Abend darf/soll nun ein Wels entnommen werden- Fangbeschränkung Einer wie gesagt.

Frage: Kann man Welse ab 50cm. "sinnvoll" verwerten- wie schmeckt Wels eigentlich?

Sind die kleineren Welse vllt. sogar geschmackliche Delikatessen?

Ich habe mal geräucherten probiert- sehr lecker !

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir Eure liebsten Wallerrezepte verraten würdet und wie der Fisch küchenfertig zu machen ist...

Also: Blau, Braten, Gemüsebett, oder sonstiges?

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## duck_68 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Geräuchert sind die kleinen Waller eine Delikatesse!! Bei uns darf sogar kein Wels (egal wie groß!!) zurückgesetzt werden wegen der explosionsartigen Vermehrung....

Martin


----------



## hans albers (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

moin..

man kann die kleineren exemplare auch filetieren..
und dann zb. braten, dünsten oder in bierteig ausbacken..

wels ist geschmacklich nicht mein top-fisch..
die kleineren bis mittleren exemplare sind aber okay.

greetz
hans


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Jau,

schätze auch, dass Dir nichts so gut gefallen wird wie geräucherter Wels.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## duck_68 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Gedünstet oder ähnlich zubereitet ist der Wels auch unbedingt mein Geschmack - aber geräuchert.... lecker (ich wiederhole mich)


----------



## hans albers (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

(geräuchert)

..muss ich mal antesten..
hab ich noch nicht probiert

greetz
hans


----------



## bassking (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Ich nochmal.

Also geräuchert ist der Wels schon top- schmeckt irgendwie so ähnlich,
wie geräucherter Heilbutt...sehr lecker !

Da ich gestern einen maßigen wels gefangen habe, schwanke ich noch bzgl.
der Zubereitung- gebraten würde mich auch mal reizen.

Viel ist aber an so einem Waller nicht dran...verglichen mit Forellen gleicher Länge.

Hmm, mal sehen- vllt. haue ich den mit dem 50er Aal von gestern in die Pfanne !

P.S: Kann man die Haut vom Wels auch gut mitbraten- oder ist die besser vor dem Braten
abzuziehen?

Bassking.

PPS: Was verwendet Ihr eigentlich so an Krätern zum Braten- Rosmarin, Thymian, etc...Knoblauch usw. oder ist "klassisch" in Butter mehliert  gesalzen/gepfeffert Euer Ding?


----------



## Tomasz (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen Wels etwas gesalzen und gebraten. Er war sehr zart und hat ausgezeichnet geschmeckt, was für meinen Geschmack heißt, er war nicht so fischig sondern hat eher nach Hühnchen geschmeckt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*



bassking schrieb:


> Sind die kleineren Welse vllt. sogar geschmackliche Delikatessen?



Also, ich hab noch nie Wels gegessen.

Aber es gab mal einen Bericht über eine Welszucht, wo Speisefische für Edelrestaurants gezüchtet werden.

Die Welse werden in etwa in dieser Größe (~50cm) geschlachtet und ausgeliefert, also schätze ich mal, daß sie dann am besten schmecken. #c


----------



## Acipenser (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Seit einigen Wochen arbeite ich als Koch in einem Fischrestaurant, wo der Senior Berufsfischer ist und u.a. auch diverse Waller anbringt. Da bei uns im Rhein für Welse eine Entnahmepflicht besteht und es kein Mindestmaß gibt, kommen auch Kleinstwelse ins Haus, ich meine damit die 20-30 cm Exemplare. Fritiert sollen die sehr lecker sein (durch Mehl- oder Bierteig ziehen, danach in Semmelbrösel wenden), konnte ich aber leider noch nie selbst probieren, da die für Senior selbst reserviert sind.

Ansonsten können kleinere Welse gut mit Haut verarbeitet werden, bei größeren Tieren sollte die Haut abgezogen und die Fettschicht entfernt werden.

Da die Haut relativ kräftig ist und das Fleisch durch die Fettschicht geschützt wird, eignet der Waller sich gut zum Braten. Interessant wäre mal, einen 50er - 70er am Stück zu grillen - vielleicht gefüllt mit Kräutern (entweder mediteran oder mit Petersilie, Zitronenmelisse etc.)


----------



## bassking (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinere Welse zubereiten...*

Gegrillt hört sich auch sehr lecker an- schöne Anregung !.

ThX.

Bassking.


----------

